
Uber fires driver for social media comments - colinbartlett
https://twitter.com/ChrisJOrtiz/status/522863105630416897
======
mkal_tsr
Stating stats is hateful? Well Uber, guess I don't need to support you
financially.

~~~
colinbartlett
More and more people I know are switching away from Uber. I just can't support
them anymore in good conscience.

~~~
jmathai
I've switched to lyft and it's nearly as good (but not quite as good). I'm
able to get rides quickly in the south bay and the experience is as pleasant.

------
rdlecler1
And he was just tweeting a Pando story. Lyft is always my first choice, but
they don't always have the supply that Uber does. Shame.

